# Any deer hunters Join me in chat!



## richtee (Dec 19, 2007)

If ya got a few min... thanks!


----------



## richtee (Dec 19, 2007)

Have cleaning q's on a fresh deer...


----------



## richtee (Dec 19, 2007)

A guy just hit a deer in front of my place. head shot- ribs rear and shoulders intact. I have a way to hoist by the rear hocks. Now...how to proceed gutting? Help?!?


----------



## richtee (Dec 19, 2007)

POINTS for expert help!  Even supplied phone number for me..whatta guy!


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 19, 2007)

Glad ya got the needed info...


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 19, 2007)

I gotta nuther one this mornin' thats four this year....
i'll post a couple pics on here after bit.... Rich... let me know if ya still needin some info...


----------



## richtee (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, was not graceful, but sucessful! 20/20 hindsight...gut 'em hanging right side up. Yeesh!  Almost lost breakfast for a few there, but I overcame! Little bit of blood in one hind up top, minor, and the neck was shattered. Decent young buck!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





OK...gotta go de-hair and stuff...grin!


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 19, 2007)

All right.....Good going.....


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 19, 2007)

Good job Rich! 
Don't forget to get the tenderloin if you haven't removed it already.


----------



## peculiarmike (Dec 19, 2007)

Well. You learned something there Rich.
Yep, head up for gutting. Or belly to the downhill side if it's on the ground.
Some good eats hanging there.


----------



## richtee (Dec 19, 2007)

No worries there Cowgirl. When i stopped to look at it this AM, if I'd have found it busted up, I would have removed those and left the rest for my tax-paid Road Commission workers   ;{)


----------



## bombo80 (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice job on the deer 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks like a pretty good size one too.  Plenty of good meat there.  I have picked up my share of road kill, in the past.  Usually a good amount of meat, for free.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice job Rich... wanna cut mine too??LOL   the link to the pics of the one i got this mornin:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...?t=9365&page=6

First kill with my newest gun..


----------

